# Skeeter Lagoon Saturday 6/2



## skinny_water (Jun 11, 2008)

You gots an open spot???


----------



## skinny_water (Jun 11, 2008)

cancel that, going tarpon fishing, lol


----------



## swaddict (Dec 19, 2009)

The wind will be coming out of the west on Saturday and I suppose you'll put in at Beacon or Haulover. Try looking for bait pods south of Haulover on the west shore line, don't spend too much time with one bait pod. Lately the catfish have been busting bait pretty good on the north end of the goon. The clinkers (west side) are always hit or miss and the water is starting to drop so not all areas are accessible. Try the north end of Tiger Shoals, there's always some good size singles and doubles cruising for a meal. Last time we had a west wind, the bait were pushed up on the outer shoal of the North end of Tiger Shoals. The bait were holding well on the shoal in the grass and the big reds were busting bait first thing in the morning. Also look on the north side of George's Bar. The trout bite has been slow this past week, maybe the full moon. It should really start to pick up soon . Good luck and post a report


----------



## rkmurphy (Nov 2, 2008)

Trip postponed until next Saturday. Keep the tips coming! Thanks!!


----------



## rcross23 (Jun 7, 2010)

ah hem... thanks for the invite brother in law!


----------

